# Built-in Overflows w sump or External filter for 125 Cichlid



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

I currently have a 75 gallon Afircan Cichlid tank, with an Eheim 3 External Filter. 
I am going to upgrade to a 125 gallon tank later this spring and can either buy a regular 125 tank and reuse my Eheim 3 filter, or buy a tank with built in over flows w a sump. My question to the forum is for a cichlid tank, which is best, a regular tank or one w dual overflows? 
What is most important to me is quality filtration for a clear tank (I will most likely overstock the tank) and ease of maintainance. I know the overflows can be noisy but thats not important.
I am looking forward to your suggestions.
:fish: 
Dave


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Overflow/sump. Both my 6' tanks have overflows, and I'd not go back.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm doing both, well, a wet dry with a bulkheaded additional volume chamber/refugium and a FX5.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have a 240G with dual overflows and DIY sump system and a 125G with Eheim 2260 canister filter. Both systems work well, and each has its pros and cons. The canister is easy to set up, a DIY sump takes a bit of tweaking before it runs just as well. In the end, a sump can have a larger filtration capacity and is more customizable, but also has more scope for things to go wrong and spills to occur. For me it really boils down to personal preference.


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

i have had canisters before in my 75G. i went with a sump for a 180G and loving it so far.

fish have been in there for only one day so it's too early to tell how well the mechanical filtration in the Wet/Dry is working. but the water is very clear so far.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have 240 gal filled with africans. it has an overflow with sump which i love for bio factor, but i also run a renx xp4 canister for nice clear tank. this set up has worked awesome for me.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I run overflows and a sump in my 125, with the right mechanical in the sump it'll run crystal clear maintenance in the sump is very simple as well, like fmeuller said it takes more work to get the sump running just right and there is a bit more risk of spilling unless it's plumbed correctly. For big tanks I like sumps and overflows.


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds like a 125 with overflows is what folks are suggesting w a sump. Looks like I may go in that direction as well as use my eheim 3 for additional filtration..


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

Although the agreement is that a wet dry/sump is a better way to go, when looking at other posts of setups and pictures of them, I rarely see tanks with overflows. My thinking now is, when I upgrade to a 125, I will keep my eheim 3 cannister filter, and add another cannister one, perhaps the fluval fx5


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There is no compelling reason to setup a sump system for a 125G if you are more comfortable with canister filters. For a 125G I would probably just use an FX5, and call it a day. With an FX5 and an Eheim 3, you have certainly nothing to worry about!


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

go with sump, heribe or beananimal overflow system. but make sure to keep everything planned from plumping to the sump size and place.. you will never look back to canisters


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

One concern I have with a sump is that I often go away for several days at a time, I have a automated fish feederr so that's not an issue, but I am a little concerend about the water level in the sump. Nice thing now is I can go well over a week with my 75 gallon tank/Ehein filter setup, no concerns about water levels. if I move to a 125 w overflows ,even with a 30 gallon sump, I am concerned about water levels getting to low in the sump. I know I could always go to a ATO sysyem but thats more complicated than I want toget here.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

davids1024 said:


> One concern I have with a sump is that I often go away for several days at a time, I have a automated fish feederr so that's not an issue, but I am a little concerend about the water level in the sump. Nice thing now is I can go well over a week with my 75 gallon tank/Ehein filter setup, no concerns about water levels. if I move to a 125 w overflows ,even with a 30 gallon sump, I am concerned about water levels getting to low in the sump. I know I could always go to a ATO sysyem but thats more complicated than I want toget here.


Monitor your daily evaporation and fill the sump above that. If your going to build a trickle filter design it so sump can be deep to compensate for evaporation and still keep the trickle media above water line? IMO


----------



## canadasbeast (Apr 26, 2013)

sump


----------

